# Help us save our jumps



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

looking for some help form you all. our local spot is in the process of getting shut down for good. This place has a history that u can read about farther down if you want. But this place means a lot to us and hope u guys can help us out by signing this for us. 
https://www.ipetitions.com/petition/savecreek/

interesting fact-Steve Peat has approved these jumps, this isnt bull










here is my write up that was mixed in with the summary on ipetitions.com

The Creek Jumps located in Lafayette, CA off the trail by the Lafayette Community Center and are a special place for all ages of bikers and non-bikers. This is a spot to ride great jumps and hang out with friends anytime. With an average of about 10 kids and adults visiting the jumps daily the constant flow of people allow for people to make new friends from around the area. The Creek Jumps have been around for more than 15 years and the responsibility of keeping them working is passed on through generations. These jumps have been a place for kids to find the true wonders of biking and grow to love the sport. Many of the past builders and riders have gone on to have biking a large part of their life.










This spot has been very controversial through out the years. Younger kids come and start to work on them not necessarily understand the importance of respect to the land and others. Older kids and adults try to help regulate the jumps in hope of keeping them prosperous to all. This has included the removal of thrash, hard labor and devotion.










These jumps have been take down naturally and by humans many times. However, they are ALWAYS rebuilt. You might ask why such a thing would happen. There are many answers to this. A major one is that these jumps have become FAMOUS for the local BMX'ers and mountain bikers. Kids through out Lafayette and Moraga know this spot for the legendary jumps that have been made. These kids want to be able to tell their friends that "Hey I jumped the creek jumps" or "The creek jumps are SOOOOO cool". Another reason these jumps have been rebuilt many times of the years is the spot they are at. This spot is a perfect spot for jumps because of the shade, local water supply, sandy dirt and easy to get to location.










The Creek jumps are the lively hood of many bikers in the community. Deystroying this spot again will hamper the joy that comes to so many bikers when the spend a day biking










thank you very much for your help
matt


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Will sign
More detailed directions would be much apreciated PM me :ihih:

Signed


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Already signed it, I hope they stay.


----------



## Minden (Mar 15, 2008)

signed 

good luck i've never been to lafayette but those jumps look sick

cheers!


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

signed

good luck


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Good luck man. I signed.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Hope it all works out!


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

signed.

try this on pinkbike too. more viewers


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> signed.
> 
> try this on pinkbike too. more viewers


pinkbike sucks


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Pinkbike does suck but loosing jumps does to. 
I know they are (relitivly near) St. Mary's but not the precise localion.
Could you pm me please


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

im not spreading that spot anymore its going down by the city. 

BUT 

there is a VERY good chance that the city of Lafayette will be getting a LEGALIZED jump park in the next year. 

if u would like to help send me a pm


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

paintballeerXC said:


> pinkbike sucks


sure, but im sure he would get more hits there, thus more signatures, aka closer to savin them jumps!


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

Ipetitions are a waste of time. You need to get local,Lafayette residents to sign a local petition. Cities don't care what outsiders want, especially if outsiders are trying to tell the city how to spend the cities money.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

Boulder Pilot said:


> Ipetitions are a waste of time. You need to get local,Lafayette residents to sign a local petition. Cities don't care what outsiders want, especially if outsiders are trying to tell the city how to spend the cities money.


we found that out the hard way and are working on that right now


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Good luck bro-ham...


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry to have to hear this but on Wednesday, May 22 they were torn down; yet another great site gets lost to the city...


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

what a sad story.
that sucks ass.


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

DJskeet said:


> Sorry to have to hear this but on Wednesday, May 22 they were torn down; yet another great site gets lost to the city...


Dang, I wanted to add 'em to my signature. RIP. Has anyone ever gotten permission to build jumps from private property owners in their area? I've been looking around for a new, legit spot and wonder if that technique works.

Thx.
R


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

East Bay Rich said:


> Dang, I wanted to add 'em to my signature. RIP. Has anyone ever gotten permission to build jumps from private property owners in their area? I've been looking around for a new, legit spot and wonder if that technique works.
> 
> Thx.
> R


I'm sure we could work out something, PM me if happen to find any good land, I'd be down for a dig.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

we are trying to work on getting lafayette a dirt jump park WORKING is the key word 
email me if ur intrested in helping out and ur in the bayarea


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

man, I miss em...new drop in the park...gonna go work on it while its still wet...


----------



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

Man I wish us guys in Maryland had an area like that.


----------



## SKOOBEY (Feb 19, 2009)

signed bro :thumbsup:


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

CaliforniaNicco said:


> man, I miss em...new drop in the park...gonna go work on it while its still wet...


I dunno why you're even bothering... Rumor is we might have a bike park by summer if all goes well. I don't know why you'd risk slowing down that process with activity we were asked to stop

We have park designers, City Council approval, and a large budget. Try to stay outta trouble w/ the PRAC! Be patient!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

It seems every day I come on here I read another thread about somebody's trails getting plowed... Its sad.


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

A Grove said:


> It seems every day I come on here I read another thread about somebody's trails getting plowed... Its sad.


True. But this one will hopefully have a happy ending. City funded bike park... Just gotta keep working at it!
-Rich


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

East Bay Rich said:


> True. But this one will hopefully have a happy ending. City funded bike park... Just gotta keep working at it!
> -Rich


Im so stoked on it! gonna be there friday...how many ppl do you think will show?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh wow! I wish the best of luck to you all.


----------



## ken sciarappa (Jul 2, 2008)

I live in Massachusetts and I've seen more trails get destroyed than I've seen built. Just think about the fact that where you live there is actually available land that is ready to be built on, from the looks of it.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

this stuff is over. I got the city envolved and were on the RIGHT TRACK. Dont get plowed, get talkn.


----------

